# My archery buck



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Just shot this buck friday after a week of hard hunting. This was a general season public land hunt.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice buck. Gratz!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that is a cool buck thanks for posting the photo


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

What a stud of a buck! Good Job.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! Love the main beam how it curls down very cool.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang nice buck there!! Looks like Boulder mountain country?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet buck, and nice beard!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice buck. I like the curl in the main beam also. Gives it some great character. Congrats.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Goofy, shame on you for ''FISH''ing. svmoose, just have to keep it out of the bow string. could lose the whole thing in one shot.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That looks a lot like Boulder Mountain country but also looks a lot like "FISH" lake country. Only problem with that is some people don't think there are any deer in the Fish Lake area. If you talk to Oldfudd he would probably put money on that deer not being from Fish Lake.

By the way Gaston......Killer buck! That's a buck to be proud of.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck! Congratulations!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that's a goodun'.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gaston said:


> Goofy, shame on you for ''FISH''ing. svmoose, just have to keep it out of the bow string. could lose the whole thing in one shot.


Not really "FISH"ing,,,,,Just love and spend a lot of time in that south/central stuff..

Its those lava rocks that are kinda unique,,,and ya,,There all over "FISH" lake too. :lol:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

GREAT buck! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

That bucks a beauty! concrats! Fishlake.. some people still don't get my post.. Oh well!!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice buck!!!! Congradulations on a great hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

fish lake, boulder, beaver lol it aint a buck from utah cause everyone knows there are no big bucks in Utah. We need sfw to save the day! _/O _/O _/O


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great buck there. congrats.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Great buck


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was down on the boulders last couple weekends and saw quite a few good bucks like that one.


----------

